# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Dahir Insaat's vehicles (Дахир Семенов)

## Airicist

dahirinsaat.com

youtube.com/dahirsem

facebook.com/daxirsem

twitter.com/daxirsem

----------


## Airicist

Combat, long-distance, the military robot, for street fighting

Published on Apr 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Combat, long-distance, the military robot, for street fighting

Published on Jul 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Weapon that appears in 10-20 years  

Published on Aug 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dahir restoran

Published on Feb 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 23, 2016

----------

